# Weekend report



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Well the good news is I was able to get out and the weather was perfect for fishing the bad news is I came home empty couldn't fish this morning had to go into work early so I'll try again on Tuesday.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

CoCo, 

You ever fish Penfield Reef in Fairfield?

Carl


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes I have and I decent luck there although I haven't been up there in about 5 years I hope to get there in the fall of this year.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Dave, 

Our club (HRFA) is hosting a free fishing trip up there on September 12th. I cannot make it but, they are a good bunch of guys. If you have time, you should stop by to fish. Remember, unless you are a fly guy, Metal and lures. Some guys fish with a sand worm/floating rig too. Let me know if you are interested and I'll send you the info.

Normally, I always go on this but I have other obligations on that day.

Carl


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Carl!

I remember somebody made a post about Penfield Reef before. Isn't that the spot where fishermen wade out with deep water on both sides? I seem to remember a warning about being cut-off by tides, too. Am I thinking about the right spot?


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Manayuck,

Yes, that sounds like the right spot. It is only about an (minus traffic) from the George Washington Bridge. 

Sometimes, there are alot of bait fish there, which in turn attracks the preditors.  

Carl


----------

